# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Monster Cables is suing everyone!



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

Ever hear of Monster Cables? They're a boutique cable company, making audio and video cables and power strips for home theaters, car and home audio and computers.

They're also suing everyone they can for using the word "monster" in company or product names: Disney for the movie "Monsters, Inc.," Monster Garage, and even a vintage clothing store here in the Pacific NW.

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~33~2611825,00.html

Our band will be clearing out all of our Monster Cable equipment and replacing it with competitors' products. This type of abuse of the court system is sickening!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The link doesn't work, but it sounds ridiculous


----------



## Tyrone Genade (Jan 1, 2005)

Sounds monstrous.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Monster Cables are complete crap. They are over priced and worthless. I fix video game systems for a living. There is no reason to buy these cables for the price they charge.


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Robert H:
> The link doesn't work, but it sounds ridiculous


Sorry, link is now fixed.


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Andrew Powell:
> Monster Cables are complete crap. They are over priced and worthless. I fix video game systems for a living. There is no reason to buy these cables for the price they charge.


Indeed. Well now there's a better reason not to buy them. They're run by bottomfeeders. And not the good fish kind.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Monster's cables aren't anything special, only a marketing name. They don't even make the cables they sell. Being a home audio enthusiast, I've found better cables from Wal-Mart (I'm serious). Don't waste your money on MC's.


----------

